

Firefox 12 now comes with good looking customize toolbar window - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2012/01/firefox-12-now-sports-with-good-looking.html

======
anons2011
v12?!. They really have gone crazy about versioning. Back when it was v3 -
they used 3.6.24, 3.6.25 etc for minor updates. And then going up a version
when major things changed.

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases> \- 6 week release cycle incrementing the
version number each time?! Firefox 12 beta is probably available soon too...

Apparently FF7 "uses as much as 50% less memory than Firefox 4" - Nope it
doesn't, still the same ever increasing bloated browser.

~~~
thristian
In the bad old days of Firefox, I used to see it taking 500MB, 800MB,
sometimes even a gigabyte of RAM.

It's gotten a lot better since then. I'm running Firefox 11 (on the Aurora
channel) right now, and with a fairly typical tab load, about:memory tells me
Firefox is using less than 300MB. I'm impressed.

~~~
girishmony
me too! and I am quite surprised to see his comment. Infact some blog posts
came explaining why Chrome takes more memory than Firefox

